# My humble little system!



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess this is were you post info about your system? "BRAG, BRAG" 

*My current system:*
_Front:_ Klipsch RF-63
_Center:_ Klipsch RC-64
_Surround_: Klipsch RS-42
_Subs:_ XTZ 99W12.16 12" x2
_Butt kickers:_ SinusLive basspumps x4 under the couch - (hooked up to a Zachry DSW-450 sub amp)
_Paradox Audio cables_ - Paradox

Everything is calibrated with REW, and got myself an Antimode 8033s for the last finishing touch 

_Reciever:_ Yamaha-2067
_Power amp:_ Emotiva XPA-3

_Screen:_ Panasonic 50"G20-Plasma

_Source:_
PS3-250GB
Xbox 360-120GB
HTPC with BD-drive and 12TB of hard drive space

Pretty happy with the sound atm. Want new subs that goes deeper than XTZ, miss my old SVS PC-12 NSD  Put some pics of my old RF-82 aswell


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd replace the words 'humble little' with NICE!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree a very nice and neat setup.:T

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

hi all lddude: I'll raise you itty bitty MAN CAVE to your humble little system. ?http://www.youtube.com/user/GEN7V6PILOT?feature=mhee yes it is mine AND part credit. but that will be payed off very very soon. ............:sn:


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Thnx for comments  Nice mancave, that is one BIG tv dude. How big is it? Like the movie your playing, shoot em up is so funny  Great setup


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to come over to your place to watch some of my action blu's. That is one of a nice system.

PoTee


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice system, I really like the look of the black trim on the XPA3, did you do that yourself or buy them like that?


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

PoTee said:


> I want to come over to your place to watch some of my action blu's. That is one of a nice system.
> 
> PoTee


Hehe, just come. You would have to come all the way to Norway, but im always ready to kick off some serious action movies 



typ44q said:


> Nice system, I really like the look of the black trim on the XPA3, did you do that yourself or buy them like that?


They are cool, like them more than the standard silver ones from Emotiva. Emotiva do sell these if you ask for them, didnt cost much, like 20$ or something


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Updatet my HT system with som cables from Eclipse Audio - The eclipse

Nice looking cables, solid with shielding 

Looks like they have changed name to Paradox Audio - Paradox


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Those are really nice looking cables. Did you notice an improvement since you added them?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i second that, your set up looks SWEEEEET ! everything flows vissualy and i imagine perfomance wise also.
that is one super clean setup.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Thnx alot for the comments. 

About the cables, i chose them cause of design, and the fact that they are shielded. I would call myself a sceptic when it comes to cables and stuff, but the mind works in many different ways so in my mind I had better sound, if it was the cables or the mind playing tricks is another discussion


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Some more pics 

Enjoy!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

these shots are great.looks super clean :clap:


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

moparz10 said:


> these shots are great.looks super clean :clap:


Thnx


----------

